# **Mississippi Trophy Buck Hunting Club**



## sburkes (Sep 30, 2008)

370 acre managed trophy hunting club in 
Scott county..15 minutes N of Forest off hwy 21 in Ringgold ..$500..will have only 6 members..looking for serious trophy hunters..property has not been hunted in 15 yrs..70 acres 7 yr old cutover, very thick w/small pond and branch down the middle..70 acres swamp..230 acres 20 yr old thinned pine w/lots of underbrush.. Scotty sburkes@southernco.com 770-359-8529 

The Game Wardn's Management Club is a Trophy Buck Management Club.
It has been established to promote the management of high-quality, well-developed, trophy bucks.

Members must comply with all Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks Regulations.

1. Absolutely no drugs or alcohol.

2. Buck (antler) requirements: 
   Minimum: 8 points or more and a minimum of a 16 inch spread

3. Deer Harvest:
Members -
    2 bucks per year (maximum). Non-paying family members and guest harvests will count toward this total.
   Minimum of 1 mature doe per year / with a maximum of 2
   No maximum on does for archery hunters.
Guests -
   1 buck per year (maximum). This buck will count toward the members limit.
   Guests do not have to kill a mature doe, but have a maximum of 1. 
  Guests are only allowed to hunt 3 days during the hunting season.
   Guests are not allowed to hunt any opening week , Thanksgiving week, Christmas week, or New Year’s week .

4. Family members: spouse, children under 18 years of age, children under 25 years of age that are full-time students.
   Members may bring family members to hunt as often as they wish.
   Any deer harvested by a family member that is not a club paying member counts toward the paying members 2 buck limit.

5. Guests: 
   Members are allowed to bring 1 guest on 3 hunting days per year.

6. Motorized vehicles: 
  No motorized vehicles including ATV's will be allowed off-road on management areas except to retrieve harvests.
   At no time will a motorized vehicle be allowed within 100 feet of a food plot or a mineral site.

7. Stands:
   All stands will be removed at the end of the hunting year or will become the property of Game Wardn's Management Club.
   Stands are not allowed to be permanently attached to trees.
   No permanent blinds are allowed on property.
   Trees are not allowed to be cut down. 
   The Game Wardn's Management Club is not responsible for any item left on the property.

8. Sign-In board: 
   All hunters will sign in using name, date, and guest if applicable. This will keep other hunters from entering areas others are already hunting. It is also used for the safety of all hunters.
   All areas are hunted on a first come/first serve basis. 
   Hunters may not stay signed in an area for more than 2 days without changing the original sign in date. 

9. Scouting: 
  Anyone who wishes to scout an area will sign in with name and date. 
   Scouting will not be allowed within 1000 yds of a hunter that is signed in.
   Scouting will only be allowed from 11:00 a.m. until 3:00 p. m.

10. Membership dues:
   $ 500.00 per member
      Dues are paid on an annual basis and are used only for:
leasing property, insurance, and for providing a nutritional year-round feeding plan. 

11. Membership identification cards:
    Each member will be issued an I.D. card with: MEMBERS NAME and the HUNTING YEAR on the card. 
   Each member will also be issued a guest I.D. card with: MEMBERS NAME, GUEST, and the HUNTING YEAR on the card. 
   Members and guests are required to have the I.D. card on them at all times. 
   Mississippi Law Enforcement will be closely monitoring the property for trespassers. 

Any violation of these rules will result in the termination of membership without refund.


http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=h&lat=32.462239&lon=-89.378992&zoom=16


----------



## hulseytown (Sep 30, 2008)

i hunt in KEEPER CO which is north of you in scooba. lots of deer .good luck hunting


----------



## jdgator (Oct 1, 2008)

hulseytown said:


> i hunt in KEEPER CO which is north of you in scooba. lots of deer .good luck hunting



You mean Kemper County, right? I have business in that region from time to time. Not a whole lot of people out there...


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 2, 2008)

Is camping permitted on the property?


----------



## sburkes (Oct 3, 2008)

*camping*

I do have a place to set up campers that is about 1/4 mile from the property. There will not be any campers allowed to be set up on the property itself.


----------



## Muygrande (Oct 9, 2008)

sburkes said:


> 370 acre managed trophy hunting club in
> Scott county..
> 
> 9. Scouting:
> ...



Just curious if this rule is correct or if it's supposed to be 100 yards??
On a square 370 acre piece that's roughly 1770 yards X1770. If someone is hunting 1/3 to 2/3 of the away deep in the property, no one else is allowed in the woods??!?!?

Can you clarify this? I got a buddy in West Alabama that's asked me to keep my eye out for anything for him.


----------



## sburkes (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes you are correct. It should be 100 yds. Good observation


----------

